# ? About This GP To Buy. Possibly Too People-Friendly?



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

We are considering getting 1-2 LGDs. We have 10 acres, 7 goats (plus kids in the spring), four horses, a cow and 2 steer, and 2 outside cats.
Plus our neighbors on both sides have goats, horses, and chickens.

Our friend is offering to give us his one-year-old spayed Pyrenees, only because she is too bonded to people for his taste. We visited his farm once to buy a goat, and I recall how she acted towards us.

As we were driving in with our trailer, she and another Pyrenees ran up to the truck barking. Their owners were already waiting outside but were back near the barn.
As we got out, the other Pyrenees stayed away and was wary, but this female Pyrenees greeted us with a wagging tail and was smiling at us.
She also let us pet her while we were there (I realized later, I probably shouldn't have petted her). To me, her friendliness to us reminded me of how our Golden Retrievers act towards us, except she didn't come up to us wanting to be petted. She wasn't clingy either. 
As we loaded the goat into our trailer, she and the other Pyrenees followed us and ran after us down the road as we were leaving. They both kept following us even past their road and down another road. They finally stopped, and eventually went back, I know this because I called their owner, seeing if they would go back.

My question is, would this female Pyrenees be too people-friendly to protect our animals?
I am waiting for her owner to reply to my email, asking him how bonded she is to people.
I would want our LGDs to be friendly to people while we are there, or at least not be aggressive to them. But I wouldn't want an LGD that will allow strangers onto our land when we are gone.

Any ideas?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she lets strangers on the current owners property when they are gone most likely she would do that with you.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ours is people friendly but does bark at them first.Craves attention if they sweet talk her though.BUT she does protect our herd from predators and if anyone takes the goats out of the barn she goes nuts barking.I think it just depends if you have problems with people on your property..she might not be a good choice.Now critters in such..might be just fine


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Ours is people friendly...but ONLY when I'm there....if My dad or I are not outside when someone pulls in she barks..once she sees that we are with them she is content and happy...she even will hang around us when we are in the pen, but I don't worry about it because the minute she hears or senses something else she is gone barking....

So I don't think a friendly GP is a bad thing...I prefer ours that way. She is weary of strangers coming up to her, but as long as we are outside with the person its fine..

She barks when the mail lady comes to our house, fed ex, garbage ppl, etc. 

If she is greeting strangers how she greeted you WITHOUT the owner there that would be a problem with me.


----------

